# Texas Drift, Feb. 26th, Mineral Wells



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

First Texas Drift event of the year. Come out and lets start the season with a bang!

Drivers $50

spectators $5

Any questions please contact Deanna of Texas Drift:

[email protected]

817-243-2286


----------

